# Long ago now I deleted ...



## CLARION53 (Oct 14, 2005)

Hello again,

Long ago in Windows 10 I used the Powershell following some (now not so good) advice to fix something I do not even remember what it was. Anyhow, the Calculator, Windows Store and who knows what else from MS was gone. Not my intention but it was was the end result nevertheless.

Now I tried this instruction in Powershell (as Administrator) supposedly to get everything back from MS Win 10.

It starts in green but soon it turns into red letters all the way to the end:

Get-AppxPackage -AllUsers| Foreach {Add-AppxPackage -DisableDevelopmentMode -Register "$($_.InstallLocation)\AppXManifest.xml"}

Here it is from the screen:
============================================================================
PS C:\WINDOWS\system32> Get-AppxPackage -AllUsers| Foreach {Add-AppxPackage -DisableDevelopmentMode -Register "$($_.InallLocation)\AppXManifest.xml"}
>>
Add-AppxPackage : Deployment failed with HRESULT: 0x80073D06, The package could not be installed because a higher
version of this package is already installed.
Windows cannot install package Microsoft.NET.Native.Runtime.1.1_1.1.23118.0_x86__8wekyb3d8bbwe because it has version
1.1.23118.0. A higher version 1.1.23406.0 of this package is already installed.
NOTE: For additional information, look for [ActivityId] 7d39bd73-82b2-0006-1039-3c7db282d101 in the Event Log or use
the command line Get-AppxLog -ActivityID 7d39bd73-82b2-0006-1039-3c7db282d101
At line:1 char:37
+ ... s| Foreach {Add-AppxPackage -DisableDevelopmentMode -Register "$($_.I ...
+ ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
+ CategoryInfo : NotSpecified: (C:\Program File...ppXManifest.xml:String) [Add-AppxPackage], Exception
+ FullyQualifiedErrorId : DeploymentError,Microsoft.Windows.Appx.PackageManager.Commands.AddAppxPackageCommand

Add-AppxPackage : Deployment failed with HRESULT: 0x80073D06, The package could not be installed because a higher
version of this package is already installed.
Windows cannot install package Microsoft.NET.Native.Runtime.1.1_1.1.23118.0_x64__8wekyb3d8bbwe because it has version
1.1.23118.0. A higher version 1.1.23406.0 of this package is already installed.
NOTE: For additional information, look for [ActivityId] 7d39bd73-82b2-0000-81dc-3d7db282d101 in the Event Log or use
the command line Get-AppxLog -ActivityID 7d39bd73-82b2-0000-81dc-3d7db282d101
At line:1 char:37
+ ... s| Foreach {Add-AppxPackage -DisableDevelopmentMode -Register "$($_.I ...
+ ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
+ CategoryInfo : NotSpecified: (C:\Program File...ppXManifest.xml:String) [Add-AppxPackage], Exception
+ FullyQualifiedErrorId : DeploymentError,Microsoft.Windows.Appx.PackageManager.Commands.AddAppxPackageCommand

Add-AppxPackage : Deployment failed with HRESULT: 0x80073CF9, Install failed. Please contact your software vendor.
(Exception from HRESULT: 0x80073CF9)
Unspecified error
NOTE: For additional information, look for [ActivityId] 7d39bd73-82b2-0006-3d39-3c7db282d101 in the Event Log or use
the command line Get-AppxLog -ActivityID 7d39bd73-82b2-0006-3d39-3c7db282d101
At line:1 char:37
+ ... s| Foreach {Add-AppxPackage -DisableDevelopmentMode -Register "$($_.I ...
+ ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
+ CategoryInfo : WriteError: (C:\Program File...ppXManifest.xml:String) [Add-AppxPackage], IOException
+ FullyQualifiedErrorId : DeploymentError,Microsoft.Windows.Appx.PackageManager.Commands.AddAppxPackageCommand

Add-AppxPackage : Deployment failed with HRESULT: 0x80073CF9, Install failed. Please contact your software vendor.
(Exception from HRESULT: 0x80073CF9)
Unspecified error
NOTE: For additional information, look for [ActivityId] 7d39bd73-82b2-0002-f44f-3f7db282d101 in the Event Log or use
the command line Get-AppxLog -ActivityID 7d39bd73-82b2-0002-f44f-3f7db282d101
At line:1 char:37
+ ... s| Foreach {Add-AppxPackage -DisableDevelopmentMode -Register "$($_.I ...
+ ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
+ CategoryInfo : WriteError: (C:\Program File...ppXManifest.xml:String) [Add-AppxPackage], IOException
+ FullyQualifiedErrorId : DeploymentError,Microsoft.Windows.Appx.PackageManager.Commands.AddAppxPackageCommand

Add-AppxPackage : Deployment failed with HRESULT: 0x80073CF9, Install failed. Please contact your software vendor.
(Exception from HRESULT: 0x80073CF9)
Unspecified error
NOTE: For additional information, look for [ActivityId] 7d39bd73-82b2-0006-9239-3c7db282d101 in the Event Log or use
the command line Get-AppxLog -ActivityID 7d39bd73-82b2-0006-9239-3c7db282d101
At line:1 char:37
+ ... s| Foreach {Add-AppxPackage -DisableDevelopmentMode -Register "$($_.I ...
+ ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
+ CategoryInfo : WriteError: (C:\Program File...ppXManifest.xml:String) [Add-AppxPackage], IOException
+ FullyQualifiedErrorId : DeploymentError,Microsoft.Windows.Appx.PackageManager.Commands.AddAppxPackageCommand

Add-AppxPackage : Deployment failed with HRESULT: 0x80073CF9, Install failed. Please contact your software vendor.
(Exception from HRESULT: 0x80073CF9)
Unspecified error
NOTE: For additional information, look for [ActivityId] 7d39bd73-82b2-0006-bb39-3c7db282d101 in the Event Log or use
the command line Get-AppxLog -ActivityID 7d39bd73-82b2-0006-bb39-3c7db282d101
At line:1 char:37
+ ... s| Foreach {Add-AppxPackage -DisableDevelopmentMode -Register "$($_.I ...
+ ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
+ CategoryInfo : WriteError: (C:\Program File...ppXManifest.xml:String) [Add-AppxPackage], IOException
+ FullyQualifiedErrorId : DeploymentError,Microsoft.Windows.Appx.PackageManager.Commands.AddAppxPackageCommand

Add-AppxPackage : Deployment failed with HRESULT: 0x80073CF9, Install failed. Please contact your software vendor.
(Exception from HRESULT: 0x80073CF9)
Unspecified error
NOTE: For additional information, look for [ActivityId] 7d39bd73-82b2-0004-6569-3f7db282d101 in the Event Log or use
the command line Get-AppxLog -ActivityID 7d39bd73-82b2-0004-6569-3f7db282d101
At line:1 char:37
+ ... s| Foreach {Add-AppxPackage -DisableDevelopmentMode -Register "$($_.I ...
+ ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
+ CategoryInfo : WriteError: (C:\Program File...ppXManifest.xml:String) [Add-AppxPackage], IOException
+ FullyQualifiedErrorId : DeploymentError,Microsoft.Windows.Appx.PackageManager.Commands.AddAppxPackageCommand

Add-AppxPackage : Deployment failed with HRESULT: 0x80073CF9, Install failed. Please contact your software vendor.
(Exception from HRESULT: 0x80073CF9)
Unspecified error
NOTE: For additional information, look for [ActivityId] 7d39bd73-82b2-0006-d639-3c7db282d101 in the Event Log or use
the command line Get-AppxLog -ActivityID 7d39bd73-82b2-0006-d639-3c7db282d101
At line:1 char:37
+ ... s| Foreach {Add-AppxPackage -DisableDevelopmentMode -Register "$($_.I ...
+ ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
+ CategoryInfo : WriteError: (C:\Program File...ppXManifest.xml:String) [Add-AppxPackage], IOException
+ FullyQualifiedErrorId : DeploymentError,Microsoft.Windows.Appx.PackageManager.Commands.AddAppxPackageCommand

Add-AppxPackage : Deployment failed with HRESULT: 0x80073D02, The package could not be installed because resources it
modifies are currently in use.
error 0x80004004: Unable to install because the following apps need to be closed
Microsoft.MicrosoftEdge_8wekyb3d8bbwe!MicrosoftEdge.
NOTE: For additional information, look for [ActivityId] 7d39bd73-82b2-0006-6e48-3c7db282d101 in the Event Log or use
the command line Get-AppxLog -ActivityID 7d39bd73-82b2-0006-6e48-3c7db282d101
At line:1 char:37
+ ... s| Foreach {Add-AppxPackage -DisableDevelopmentMode -Register "$($_.I ...
+ ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
+ CategoryInfo : NotSpecified: (C:\Windows\Syst...ppXManifest.xml:String) [Add-AppxPackage], Exception
+ FullyQualifiedErrorId : DeploymentError,Microsoft.Windows.Appx.PackageManager.Commands.AddAppxPackageCommand

Add-AppxPackage : Deployment failed with HRESULT: 0x80073CF9, Install failed. Please contact your software vendor.
(Exception from HRESULT: 0x80073CF9)
Unspecified error
NOTE: For additional information, look for [ActivityId] 7d39bd73-82b2-0000-99fa-3d7db282d101 in the Event Log or use
the command line Get-AppxLog -ActivityID 7d39bd73-82b2-0000-99fa-3d7db282d101
At line:1 char:37
+ ... s| Foreach {Add-AppxPackage -DisableDevelopmentMode -Register "$($_.I ...
+ ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
+ CategoryInfo : WriteError: (C:\Program File...ppXManifest.xml:String) [Add-AppxPackage], IOException
+ FullyQualifiedErrorId : DeploymentError,Microsoft.Windows.Appx.PackageManager.Commands.AddAppxPackageCommand

Add-AppxPackage : Deployment failed with HRESULT: 0x80073CF9, Install failed. Please contact your software vendor.
(Exception from HRESULT: 0x80073CF9)
Unspecified error
NOTE: For additional information, look for [ActivityId] 7d39bd73-82b2-0001-bfdd-3a7db282d101 in the Event Log or use
the command line Get-AppxLog -ActivityID 7d39bd73-82b2-0001-bfdd-3a7db282d101
At line:1 char:37
+ ... s| Foreach {Add-AppxPackage -DisableDevelopmentMode -Register "$($_.I ...
+ ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
+ CategoryInfo : WriteError: (C:\Program File...ppXManifest.xml:String) [Add-AppxPackage], IOException
+ FullyQualifiedErrorId : DeploymentError,Microsoft.Windows.Appx.PackageManager.Commands.AddAppxPackageCommand

Add-AppxPackage : Deployment failed with HRESULT: 0x80073CF9, Install failed. Please contact your software vendor.
(Exception from HRESULT: 0x80073CF9)
Unspecified error
NOTE: For additional information, look for [ActivityId] 7d39bd73-82b2-0000-9afb-3d7db282d101 in the Event Log or use
the command line Get-AppxLog -ActivityID 7d39bd73-82b2-0000-9afb-3d7db282d101
At line:1 char:37
+ ... s| Foreach {Add-AppxPackage -DisableDevelopmentMode -Register "$($_.I ...
+ ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
+ CategoryInfo : WriteError: (C:\Program File...ppXManifest.xml:String) [Add-AppxPackage], IOException
+ FullyQualifiedErrorId : DeploymentError,Microsoft.Windows.Appx.PackageManager.Commands.AddAppxPackageCommand

Add-AppxPackage : Deployment failed with HRESULT: 0x80073CF9, Install failed. Please contact your software vendor.
(Exception from HRESULT: 0x80073CF9)
Unspecified error
NOTE: For additional information, look for [ActivityId] 7d39bd73-82b2-0006-765b-3c7db282d101 in the Event Log or use
the command line Get-AppxLog -ActivityID 7d39bd73-82b2-0006-765b-3c7db282d101
At line:1 char:37
+ ... s| Foreach {Add-AppxPackage -DisableDevelopmentMode -Register "$($_.I ...
+ ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
+ CategoryInfo : WriteError: (C:\Program File...ppXManifest.xml:String) [Add-AppxPackage], IOException
+ FullyQualifiedErrorId : DeploymentError,Microsoft.Windows.Appx.PackageManager.Commands.AddAppxPackageCommand

Add-AppxPackage : Deployment failed with HRESULT: 0x80073CF9, Install failed. Please contact your software vendor.
(Exception from HRESULT: 0x80073CF9)
Unspecified error
NOTE: For additional information, look for [ActivityId] 7d39bd73-82b2-0002-1676-3f7db282d101 in the Event Log or use
the command line Get-AppxLog -ActivityID 7d39bd73-82b2-0002-1676-3f7db282d101
At line:1 char:37
+ ... s| Foreach {Add-AppxPackage -DisableDevelopmentMode -Register "$($_.I ...
+ ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
+ CategoryInfo : WriteError: (C:\Program File...ppXManifest.xml:String) [Add-AppxPackage], IOException
+ FullyQualifiedErrorId : DeploymentError,Microsoft.Windows.Appx.PackageManager.Commands.AddAppxPackageCommand

Add-AppxPackage : Deployment failed with HRESULT: 0x80073CF9, Install failed. Please contact your software vendor.
(Exception from HRESULT: 0x80073CF9)
Unspecified error
NOTE: For additional information, look for [ActivityId] 7d39bd73-82b2-0004-7c8d-3f7db282d101 in the Event Log or use
the command line Get-AppxLog -ActivityID 7d39bd73-82b2-0004-7c8d-3f7db282d101
At line:1 char:37
+ ... s| Foreach {Add-AppxPackage -DisableDevelopmentMode -Register "$($_.I ...
+ ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
+ CategoryInfo : WriteError: (C:\Program File...ppXManifest.xml:String) [Add-AppxPackage], IOException
+ FullyQualifiedErrorId : DeploymentError,Microsoft.Windows.Appx.PackageManager.Commands.AddAppxPackageCommand

Add-AppxPackage : Deployment failed with HRESULT: 0x80073CF9, Install failed. Please contact your software vendor.
(Exception from HRESULT: 0x80073CF9)
Unspecified error
NOTE: For additional information, look for [ActivityId] 7d39bd73-82b2-0006-a45b-3c7db282d101 in the Event Log or use
the command line Get-AppxLog -ActivityID 7d39bd73-82b2-0006-a45b-3c7db282d101
At line:1 char:37
+ ... s| Foreach {Add-AppxPackage -DisableDevelopmentMode -Register "$($_.I ...
+ ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
+ CategoryInfo : WriteError: (C:\Program File...ppXManifest.xml:String) [Add-AppxPackage], IOException
+ FullyQualifiedErrorId : DeploymentError,Microsoft.Windows.Appx.PackageManager.Commands.AddAppxPackageCommand

Add-AppxPackage : Deployment failed with HRESULT: 0x80073CF9, Install failed. Please contact your software vendor.
(Exception from HRESULT: 0x80073CF9)
Unspecified error
NOTE: For additional information, look for [ActivityId] 7d39bd73-82b2-0006-d75b-3c7db282d101 in the Event Log or use
the command line Get-AppxLog -ActivityID 7d39bd73-82b2-0006-d75b-3c7db282d101
At line:1 char:37
+ ... s| Foreach {Add-AppxPackage -DisableDevelopmentMode -Register "$($_.I ...
+ ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
+ CategoryInfo : WriteError: (C:\Program File...ppXManifest.xml:String) [Add-AppxPackage], IOException
+ FullyQualifiedErrorId : DeploymentError,Microsoft.Windows.Appx.PackageManager.Commands.AddAppxPackageCommand

Add-AppxPackage : Deployment failed with HRESULT: 0x80073CF9, Install failed. Please contact your software vendor.
(Exception from HRESULT: 0x80073CF9)
Unspecified error
NOTE: For additional information, look for [ActivityId] 7d39bd73-82b2-0006-fa5b-3c7db282d101 in the Event Log or use
the command line Get-AppxLog -ActivityID 7d39bd73-82b2-0006-fa5b-3c7db282d101
At line:1 char:37
+ ... s| Foreach {Add-AppxPackage -DisableDevelopmentMode -Register "$($_.I ...
+ ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
+ CategoryInfo : WriteError: (C:\Program File...ppXManifest.xml:String) [Add-AppxPackage], IOException
+ FullyQualifiedErrorId : DeploymentError,Microsoft.Windows.Appx.PackageManager.Commands.AddAppxPackageCommand

Add-AppxPackage : Deployment failed with HRESULT: 0x80073CF9, Install failed. Please contact your software vendor.
(Exception from HRESULT: 0x80073CF9)
Unspecified error
NOTE: For additional information, look for [ActivityId] 7d39bd73-82b2-0005-8c00-3b7db282d101 in the Event Log or use
the command line Get-AppxLog -ActivityID 7d39bd73-82b2-0005-8c00-3b7db282d101
At line:1 char:37
+ ... s| Foreach {Add-AppxPackage -DisableDevelopmentMode -Register "$($_.I ...
+ ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
+ CategoryInfo : WriteError: (C:\Program File...ppXManifest.xml:String) [Add-AppxPackage], IOException
+ FullyQualifiedErrorId : DeploymentError,Microsoft.Windows.Appx.PackageManager.Commands.AddAppxPackageCommand

Add-AppxPackage : Deployment failed with HRESULT: 0x80073CF9, Install failed. Please contact your software vendor.
(Exception from HRESULT: 0x80073CF9)
Unspecified error
NOTE: For additional information, look for [ActivityId] 7d39bd73-82b2-0000-3bff-3d7db282d101 in the Event Log or use
the command line Get-AppxLog -ActivityID 7d39bd73-82b2-0000-3bff-3d7db282d101
At line:1 char:37
+ ... s| Foreach {Add-AppxPackage -DisableDevelopmentMode -Register "$($_.I ...
+ ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
+ CategoryInfo : WriteError: (C:\Program File...ppXManifest.xml:String) [Add-AppxPackage], IOException
+ FullyQualifiedErrorId : DeploymentError,Microsoft.Windows.Appx.PackageManager.Commands.AddAppxPackageCommand

Add-AppxPackage : Deployment failed with HRESULT: 0x80073CF9, Install failed. Please contact your software vendor.
(Exception from HRESULT: 0x80073CF9)
Unspecified error
NOTE: For additional information, look for [ActivityId] 7d39bd73-82b2-0006-1f5d-3c7db282d101 in the Event Log or use
the command line Get-AppxLog -ActivityID 7d39bd73-82b2-0006-1f5d-3c7db282d101
At line:1 char:37
+ ... s| Foreach {Add-AppxPackage -DisableDevelopmentMode -Register "$($_.I ...
+ ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
+ CategoryInfo : WriteError: (C:\Program File...ppXManifest.xml:String) [Add-AppxPackage], IOException
+ FullyQualifiedErrorId : DeploymentError,Microsoft.Windows.Appx.PackageManager.Commands.AddAppxPackageCommand

Add-AppxPackage : Deployment failed with HRESULT: 0x80073CF6, Package could not be registered.
error 0x80070003: Reading manifest from location: AppxManifest.xml failed with error: The system cannot find the path
specified.
.
NOTE: For additional information, look for [ActivityId] 7d39bd73-82b2-0006-cb79-3c7db282d101 in the Event Log or use
the command line Get-AppxLog -ActivityID 7d39bd73-82b2-0006-cb79-3c7db282d101
At line:1 char:37
+ ... s| Foreach {Add-AppxPackage -DisableDevelopmentMode -Register "$($_.I ...
+ ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
+ CategoryInfo : WriteError: (C:\Program File...ppXManifest.xml:String) [Add-AppxPackage], IOException
+ FullyQualifiedErrorId : DeploymentError,Microsoft.Windows.Appx.PackageManager.Commands.AddAppxPackageCommand

Add-AppxPackage : Deployment failed with HRESULT: 0x80073CF6, Package could not be registered.
error 0x80070003: Reading manifest from location: AppxManifest.xml failed with error: The system cannot find the path
specified.
.
NOTE: For additional information, look for [ActivityId] 7d39bd73-82b2-0006-dc7c-3c7db282d101 in the Event Log or use
the command line Get-AppxLog -ActivityID 7d39bd73-82b2-0006-dc7c-3c7db282d101
At line:1 char:37
+ ... s| Foreach {Add-AppxPackage -DisableDevelopmentMode -Register "$($_.I ...
+ ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
+ CategoryInfo : WriteError: (C:\Program File...ppXManifest.xml:String) [Add-AppxPackage], IOException
+ FullyQualifiedErrorId : DeploymentError,Microsoft.Windows.Appx.PackageManager.Commands.AddAppxPackageCommand

Add-AppxPackage : Deployment failed with HRESULT: 0x80073CF6, Package could not be registered.
error 0x80070003: Reading manifest from location: AppxManifest.xml failed with error: The system cannot find the path
specified.
.
NOTE: For additional information, look for [ActivityId] 7d39bd73-82b2-0006-ae84-3c7db282d101 in the Event Log or use
the command line Get-AppxLog -ActivityID 7d39bd73-82b2-0006-ae84-3c7db282d101
At line:1 char:37
+ ... s| Foreach {Add-AppxPackage -DisableDevelopmentMode -Register "$($_.I ...
+ ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
+ CategoryInfo : WriteError: (C:\Program File...ppXManifest.xml:String) [Add-AppxPackage], IOException
+ FullyQualifiedErrorId : DeploymentError,Microsoft.Windows.Appx.PackageManager.Commands.AddAppxPackageCommand

Add-AppxPackage : Deployment failed with HRESULT: 0x80073CF6, Package could not be registered.
error 0x80070003: Reading manifest from location: AppxManifest.xml failed with error: The system cannot find the path
specified.
.
NOTE: For additional information, look for [ActivityId] 7d39bd73-82b2-0001-2508-3b7db282d101 in the Event Log or use
the command line Get-AppxLog -ActivityID 7d39bd73-82b2-0001-2508-3b7db282d101
At line:1 char:37
+ ... s| Foreach {Add-AppxPackage -DisableDevelopmentMode -Register "$($_.I ...
+  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
+ CategoryInfo : WriteError: (C:\Program File...ppXManifest.xml:String) [Add-AppxPackage], IOException
+ FullyQualifiedErrorId : DeploymentError,Microsoft.Windows.Appx.PackageManager.Commands.AddAppxPackageCommand

Add-AppxPackage : Deployment failed with HRESULT: 0x80073CF6, Package could not be registered.
error 0x80070003: Reading manifest from location: AppxManifest.xml failed with error: The system cannot find the path
specified.
.
NOTE: For additional information, look for [ActivityId] 7d39bd73-82b2-0004-b9c2-3f7db282d101 in the Event Log or use
the command line Get-AppxLog -ActivityID 7d39bd73-82b2-0004-b9c2-3f7db282d101
At line:1 char:37
+ ... s| Foreach {Add-AppxPackage -DisableDevelopmentMode -Register "$($_.I ...
+ ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
+ CategoryInfo : WriteError: (C:\Program File...ppXManifest.xml:String) [Add-AppxPackage], IOException
+ FullyQualifiedErrorId : DeploymentError,Microsoft.Windows.Appx.PackageManager.Commands.AddAppxPackageCommand

Add-AppxPackage : Deployment failed with HRESULT: 0x80073CF6, Package could not be registered.
error 0x80070003: Reading manifest from location: AppxManifest.xml failed with error: The system cannot find the path
specified.
.
NOTE: For additional information, look for [ActivityId] 7d39bd73-82b2-0004-6cc8-3f7db282d101 in the Event Log or use
the command line Get-AppxLog -ActivityID 7d39bd73-82b2-0004-6cc8-3f7db282d101
At line:1 char:37
+ ... s| Foreach {Add-AppxPackage -DisableDevelopmentMode -Register "$($_.I ...
+ ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
+ CategoryInfo : WriteError: (C:\Program File...ppXManifest.xml:String) [Add-AppxPackage], IOException
+ FullyQualifiedErrorId : DeploymentError,Microsoft.Windows.Appx.PackageManager.Commands.AddAppxPackageCommand

Add-AppxPackage : Deployment failed with HRESULT: 0x80073CF6, Package could not be registered.
error 0x80070003: Reading manifest from location: AppxManifest.xml failed with error: The system cannot find the path
specified.
.
NOTE: For additional information, look for [ActivityId] 7d39bd73-82b2-0002-92bf-3f7db282d101 in the Event Log or use
the command line Get-AppxLog -ActivityID 7d39bd73-82b2-0002-92bf-3f7db282d101
At line:1 char:37
+ ... s| Foreach {Add-AppxPackage -DisableDevelopmentMode -Register "$($_.I ...
+ ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
+ CategoryInfo : WriteError: (C:\Program File...ppXManifest.xml:String) [Add-AppxPackage], IOException
+ FullyQualifiedErrorId : DeploymentError,Microsoft.Windows.Appx.PackageManager.Commands.AddAppxPackageCommand

Add-AppxPackage : Deployment failed with HRESULT: 0x80073CF6, Package could not be registered.
error 0x80070003: Reading manifest from location: AppxManifest.xml failed with error: The system cannot find the path
specified.
.
NOTE: For additional information, look for [ActivityId] 7d39bd73-82b2-0004-c6d6-3f7db282d101 in the Event Log or use
the command line Get-AppxLog -ActivityID 7d39bd73-82b2-0004-c6d6-3f7db282d101
At line:1 char:37
+ ... s| Foreach {Add-AppxPackage -DisableDevelopmentMode -Register "$($_.I ...
+ ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
+ CategoryInfo : WriteError: (C:\Program File...ppXManifest.xml:String) [Add-AppxPackage], IOException
+ FullyQualifiedErrorId : DeploymentError,Microsoft.Windows.Appx.PackageManager.Commands.AddAppxPackageCommand

Add-AppxPackage : Deployment failed with HRESULT: 0x80073CF6, Package could not be registered.
error 0x80070003: Reading manifest from location: AppxManifest.xml failed with error: The system cannot find the path
specified.
.
NOTE: For additional information, look for [ActivityId] 7d39bd73-82b2-0006-a3a5-3c7db282d101 in the Event Log or use
the command line Get-AppxLog -ActivityID 7d39bd73-82b2-0006-a3a5-3c7db282d101
At line:1 char:37
+ ... s| Foreach {Add-AppxPackage -DisableDevelopmentMode -Register "$($_.I ...
+ ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
+ CategoryInfo : WriteError: (C:\Program File...ppXManifest.xml:String) [Add-AppxPackage], IOException
+ FullyQualifiedErrorId : DeploymentError,Microsoft.Windows.Appx.PackageManager.Commands.AddAppxPackageCommand

Add-AppxPackage : Deployment failed with HRESULT: 0x80073CF6, Package could not be registered.
error 0x80070003: Reading manifest from location: AppxManifest.xml failed with error: The system cannot find the path
specified.
.
NOTE: For additional information, look for [ActivityId] 7d39bd73-82b2-0004-02da-3f7db282d101 in the Event Log or use
the command line Get-AppxLog -ActivityID 7d39bd73-82b2-0004-02da-3f7db282d101
At line:1 char:37
+ ... s| Foreach {Add-AppxPackage -DisableDevelopmentMode -Register "$($_.I ...
+ ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
+ CategoryInfo : WriteError: (C:\Program File...ppXManifest.xml:String) [Add-AppxPackage], IOException
+ FullyQualifiedErrorId : DeploymentError,Microsoft.Windows.Appx.PackageManager.Commands.AddAppxPackageCommand

Add-AppxPackage : Deployment failed with HRESULT: 0x80073CF6, Package could not be registered.
error 0x80070003: Reading manifest from location: AppxManifest.xml failed with error: The system cannot find the path
specified.
.
NOTE: For additional information, look for [ActivityId] 7d39bd73-82b2-0004-c4de-3f7db282d101 in the Event Log or use
the command line Get-AppxLog -ActivityID 7d39bd73-82b2-0004-c4de-3f7db282d101
At line:1 char:37
+ ... s| Foreach {Add-AppxPackage -DisableDevelopmentMode -Register "$($_.I ...
+ ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
+ CategoryInfo : WriteError: (C:\Program File...ppXManifest.xml:String) [Add-AppxPackage], IOException
+ FullyQualifiedErrorId : DeploymentError,Microsoft.Windows.Appx.PackageManager.Commands.AddAppxPackageCommand
============================================================================

Any ideas? Please help.

Cheers,


----------



## CLARION53 (Oct 14, 2005)

I almost forgot:

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Home, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-2700K CPU @ 3.50GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 42 Stepping 7
Processor Count: 8
RAM: 8159 Mb
Graphics Card: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 750 Ti, -2048 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 952866 MB, Free - 816621 MB; H: Total - 4769299 MB, Free - 2807926 MB;
Motherboard: ASUSTeK Computer INC., P8Z68-V PRO GEN3
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Disabled

Cheers,


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

I would work through the methods at the link below :-

http://www.howtogeek.com/222532/how...-system-files-with-the-sfc-and-dism-commands/

Good luck with it and please let us know how it goes.


----------



## CLARION53 (Oct 14, 2005)

Hello,

I found that page (link) before posting here. Hence, I did the "sfc /scannow" and came out successfully with no errors or anything bad found.

"PS C:\WINDOWS\system32> sfc /scannow

Beginning system scan. This process will take some time.

Beginning verification phase of system scan.

Verification 100% complete.

Windows Resource Protection did not find any integrity violations.

PS C:\WINDOWS\system32>"

I run "DISM /Online /Cleanup-Image /RestoreHealth" nevertheless just in case but also came back successfully and after rebooting everything stayed the same.

I had included an attached file on Win 10 App under Other which summarized the missing items.

Neither Restore nor Reset merit what I want back since everything else works correctly.

Cheers,


----------

